# 2 y/o APHA mare and pedigree



## Mustang4 (Sep 28, 2012)

Just want your thoughts. Also is for sale 


Most recent shot:









Few months ago:









Rear shot, and decent head shot:









pedigree:
Diamond Reminic Paint

And what would you pay for her?


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

She certainly does have a beautiful color and sweet expression!


----------



## maisie (Oct 23, 2011)

She looks very butt high in that first photo, though it may be the angle of the photo. Also, it's hard to see her shoulder underneath that lovely mane. I'd take a new pic for any ads. The second photo is much better for judging conformation. 

I don't see any glaring faults, maybe a slightly long back, steepish croup, but will check back to read what the experts have to say!

She has lots of famous names in her pedigree. I'm not certain, but is Doc Bar associated with some genetic condition?


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

What I like about the pedigree is that it is balanced with both the male side AND the female side solid all the way back. The female tail (which is often where a weak pedigree shows up) goes back to solid lines... and the doubling up on doc bar AND Peppy San breeding might give you some "cow." 

I wish her hocks were lower and her butt better muscled.. and her entire hind quarter placed a little further forward. She is downhill, but for cutting that is not so bad a thing. She is a lovely bay. How tall is she? 

No idea current prices, but this is a horse I would not mind owning and if I did I would be wishing I still had my cattle.


----------



## EmilyJoy (Dec 30, 2011)

I love her short stocky clean thick legs...sooo smooth.  And they seem to fit in right with her body in a non-glaring way.

Pretty!


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

pretty pretty.. what kind of training does she have?


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

Definitely reining and cutting bred big time.  I love her front end, not so much her hind end. She is downhill and very shallow hipped, very straight from the stifle down through the hock.


----------



## Mustang4 (Sep 28, 2012)

Oh yes, thank you guys! I am a little iffy on her hind end, but she is going to have a huge stop thats for sure.

She currently has 45 days of reining training on her.


----------



## Mustang4 (Sep 28, 2012)

Also, she has been pretty level most of the time, just going through a growth spurt it seems. I dont expect her to be perfectly level, however since the picture she has leveled out more, and is starting to fill out. Id say she is about 14.2 right now.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Love to see this one doing some ranch work.....


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Shes pretty 
And love her pedigree too!!! Grand daughter of Reminic & great grand daughter of Smart Chic Olena on dads side!!!
And Grand daughter of Like A Diamond, and great grand daughter of Doc Olena on momès!!!!
Hereès a list of all the famous horses i see: Reminic, Smart Chic Olena, Like A Diamond, Doc Olena, Grays Starlight, Peppy San Badger, Mr San Peppy, Doc Bar, Lightning Bar, Colonel Freckles, Poco Bueno, Jewels Leo Bars, and Mr Gun Smoke.
... I think she should actually be registered as QH cuz sheès only got about 1é4 paint...


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

one quarter i mean, sorry my keyboards acting up


----------



## Mustang4 (Sep 28, 2012)

You think so? I thought it could only be done if the APHA parents were crop outs. Cross registering is complicated! LOL


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Mustang4 said:


> You think so? I thought it could only be done if the APHA parents were crop outs. Cross registering is complicated! LOL


Lol yeah it is xD I'm not sure if she CAN be registered because she has registered paints in her pedigree, but I do know that they do register paints/pintos that are born out of solid coloured parents. I don't know much more about it though sorry.


----------

